# DLP and Berkline preview request in NE Oklahoma



## owlfan12000 (Jul 2, 2007)

Anybody in the NE Oklahoma area have a DLP projector and/or some Berkline seats that they want to show off. I'm thinking about buying an Optoma HD80 but I have no idea if I my wife, son or I are susceptible to the the Rainbow effect. Since I'm planning on buying online I don't really want to use some local retailer since I don't plan to shop there. I'd also like to see some of the Roman's Berkline 078s if anyone happens to have any of those in the area that I could look at.


----------

